# Silly Questions for Writers



## Philip Overby (Mar 7, 2014)

Kind of a game we can do here. 

Post a question that could only pertain to writers. The next poster answers the question and poses a new question. Make your questions and answers fun!

My first question below:

If there was an disaster tomorrow that wiped out a large portion of the Earth, would you still be a writer?


----------



## ALB2012 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd still be a writer but I doubt I'd still be writing.  Unless of course the portion of the earth which was gone was mine, then no.

Question: If writing became illegal would you continue?


----------



## Ireth (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, in secret.

What would you do if the MC of your current WIP appeared in your house?


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 8, 2014)

Panic and run.

If you woke up in your constructed world, what would you do there?


----------



## Ireth (Mar 8, 2014)

In any of my worlds, I'd probably be dead before the day was done.

If you could say anything to the villain of your current WIP without consequences, what would it be?


----------



## Devor (Mar 8, 2014)

This week I'm writing about a guy who pretends to be a demon for the fat cat challenge.  So I'm pretty sure I'd barricade the door and lead the kids out the fire escape.  Or laugh, and point, and mock him, until he got mad and walked away.  One of the two.

"That makeup looks pathetic."

If you grew wings, what would you want them to look like?


----------



## The Construct (Mar 8, 2014)

Big, feathery angel wings. But I wouldn't want just two of them. I'd want two dozen! And for anyone who gazes upon me to go insane, or burst into flames. In traditional angelic fashion.


If you could go back in time, would you use your knowledge of the future to sell bestselling books that someone else would have written? And if so, which ones?


----------



## Ireth (Mar 8, 2014)

No, I'd just use the extra time to finish my own novels sooner and get them published before the trends die out.

If you could be someone from your novel, who would you be and why?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 8, 2014)

Tusk (The Ultimate Sidekick) is too much like me with superpowers. I'd pick him because he was a fun first-time-writer's MC, but really, I just need to trade my inhibitions for superpowers and multiply my cluelessness by two and I'm him.

Of my WIP characters… well, damn. I gotta be a girl now. I choose you, *Addison Lane*. Why? She's my first character who's awesome without being ridiculously powerful, and she gets to use fun gadgets like a grappler gun. She's like Bionic Commando minus the technology.



Q: A character you killed off asks you, "Why did you create me?" You've got some explaining to do! Well…?


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 8, 2014)

Everyone in our series, even our immortals, has an expiration date.  You just hit yours, honey.  Sorry.

Q:  When you get that idea just as you fall asleep, what do you do?


----------



## JRFLynn (Mar 8, 2014)

Stay up all night typing, until my head conks out on the keyboard. 

Q: How would you dispatch your villain?


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 8, 2014)

Wear an Amulet of the Triple Gods and stab her in the face.

If you suddenly had abilities just like your MC's, what would you do with them?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Mar 8, 2014)

Fold my laundry and tidy up the apartment (he's a neat and orderly, but otherwise unremarkable, guy).

Q: You've unexpectedly got the entire day off and decide to sit down and write - but you just can't get into the mood. How do you procrastinate?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll get back to you on that one.



Think of the scene or chapter you have written most recently. After skimming a few of the latest posts here on MS, you go back to your document to proofread your latest scene. A hand reaches through your monitor and pulls you in. It's the main character from that scene, and (s)he says, "Thanks for writing that. Now I'll repay you by writing _your_ scene." (S)he then climbs out of your computer and starts typing up a little adventure for you, as payback for the one you just wrote.

Is this a reward or punishment, and what do you expect will be your fate?


----------



## JRFLynn (Mar 8, 2014)

Definitely a punishment, he's been through some tough experiences. I'd say, my adventure will be full of flying projectiles aimed for my face, with no happy ending...

Q: What would life be like if your characters were your neighbors next door?


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd be in constant threat of being sliced and diced. I'd probably give them a pie so they'd leave me alone.

Q: A dragon just landed in the middle of your kitchen. What do you do?


----------



## Ireth (Mar 8, 2014)

Depends on the size of the dragon. If it's small and cute like Mushu, I'd regard it with caution and possibly try to placate it with food. If it's huge and terrifying like Smaug, I'd run for my life.

If you had to live among a non-human race from your world, which would you choose and why?


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd live with the nezzlers because they're creepy-looking and live in packs so I'd always have friends around to scare others off.

Q: If you were a character in your world, what kind of weapon would you carry?


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 8, 2014)

A Glock or a sidhe steel blade.

Q:  If your MC could tell you one secret, what would it be?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 8, 2014)

"I'm faking my accent. Not _'faking me accent.'_ MY accent."



Q: If your characters lived in the real world—that is, somewhere on this planet in 2014 as we know it—what country would they prefer to reside in?


----------



## Ireth (Mar 8, 2014)

My Fae would live in the UK or Ireland. The Hawk family would live in England, because they live there anyway.

If you could bring one person or thing from your world to the real world, what would it be?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd bring  Nitesh- he discovers he has the power to heal as well as secretly read peoples "sins". I'd use him/it to heal the sickly people who have done nothing wrong. But, I'd have to let the bad guys die.

If you could have one power from your work or someone else's work to use in any way you wished with no consequences- whose work would it be from and what is the power? What would you do with this power?


----------



## JRFLynn (Mar 9, 2014)

I would "grab a tailwind" from my WIP, which is like flying but pretty hazardous. I'd make sure I had a parachute in handy just in case, no plane required, or airfare, or TSA! I would go visit my family, aaand probably break something on the way down...

Q: Would you ride a dragon bareback, or with a saddle? (or some other way?)


----------



## buyjupiter (Mar 9, 2014)

By telepathic connection. I'm afraid of heights!

Q: What does your main character in your WIP always eat/drink?


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 9, 2014)

Lamb stew with goats cheese and Milk tea.

What would you want the sign out side your town to say to celebrate your world wild literary fame?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome to Leominster
Home of Robert Cormier
&
R. A. Salvatore
and John M. Haley​


Which two of your characters (one male, one female) are fans most likely to name a child after, and why?


----------



## Reaver (Mar 9, 2014)

Jacob and Imani.  One because it's a very popular boy's name and the other because it's very exotic sounding.


Which one of your characters is your absolute favorite? Sorry...you only get to pick one.


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 9, 2014)

That's like asking a mother to choose her favorite child! But I can choose, actually. My antagonist-turned-antihero. I relate to Briahna better than I relate to the others.

What character in your WIP are you most afraid of, and if that character was a relative of yours, what would you do?


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd probably be most afraid of Gainard, because he's like an insane face-stealing sorcerer that can turn people into something that looks like Tetsuo from _Akira._ If he was my relative, I'd probably send him cards every Christmas so he didn't kill me.

What's the most awesome weapon one of your characters uses?


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Mar 9, 2014)

A flame blade.  The fire mage who wields it destroys the temper of normal steel, so instead she uses a sidhe steel hilt and casts a blade made of fire.  Yes, she does call it her "light saber."  But she also used to wear superhero underwear when she was little.  Her goal in life is to find a Superman bikini.

Q:  Which of your characters has the weirdest hobby/pastime?


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 9, 2014)

The weirdest in the context of the book is definitely Sera, who is mute so expresses herself through music. She is the only character to play an instrument, besides the members of her family, who play one instrument each. She plays 8. The weirdest in the context of real life would be Mari, a minor character whose hobby is almost seducing people using mind control, then watching their reactions as she releases them.

Why do you love to hate that character that you love to hate? ((come on...we all have one of those, right?))


----------



## Ireth (Mar 9, 2014)

Why do I hate Fiachra? Because he's an amoral, abusive, controlling, spoiled jerkass of a prince who probably can't make a friend to save his life, who kidnaps the MC and tries to coerce her into marrying him, all so he can usurp his father's throne and become the Unseelie King.

If your characters were real, flesh-and-blood people, who would you want as your best friend?


----------

